# My (Small) Western Canadian Layout - First layout!



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi! I wanted to share a few pictures of my layout progress. I am making a simple and quite small 4' x 7 & 1/4' double loop with a few fun bits for some small operations. Mainly am running CP and CN locos and rolling stock but I also have a Maine Centra 4-4-0 which I like to truck around sometimes  I'm not overly concerned with sticking to a prototype railroad on this layout too much, I mostly wanted to learn the techniques and methods for layout construction which will hopefully lead to a much bigger and more realistic layout in the future  

A few of you gave me a lot of help a while ago in regard to deciding on a track plan which I must thank you guys for! It's nothing too special but I am quite proud of the progress. I already have ideas for the next one 

Anyway, here are a few photos if you're interested. Feel free to comment or criticize, I am always open to learning new things or problems I hadn't noticed yet! And yes I realize the AC6000 is slightly big for the 18" radius curves, but it has no problem going around! Just looks a bit funny 

Beginnings









Track laid and the scenery was started, what a mess!









Overview of the coal plant. All cleared up!









River and rocks. The realistic water is currently drying since the photo was taken.









Overhead view from one end









The level crossing here is going to be redone..my first attempt was done before researching techniques online 









Thanks for taking a look! Happy railroading!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some very nice work.

A lot of action in a small space.

Don


----------



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Don!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's coming along nicely. :appl:
Got a lot of RR in a very small space. 
Scenery looking good as well. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Magic! I might try to take a couple photos with my real camera if anyone is interested, these phone ones didn't turn out quite as well.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Not too shabby.

-J.


----------



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

Looking good!!


----------



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! I was curious, do you guys use a tool or ballast spreader when doing ballast? I don't know if it's just because this is my first time ballasting track and roadbed, but it is very finicky. I know there are ballast spreader tools out there, do any of you use them? -- or if not, have any tips for getting good, balanced ballast?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

My ballast spreader is sitting on a shelf after the first time I used it, A small cheep 1/2" paint brush worked much better for me. Applied wet water, water with a little alcohol/water/dish soap to wet the ballast (just a few drops of soap) and than alcohol/glue mix applied with a eye dropper or something similar. I used one of the bulb things that comes with an ear wax cleaning kit. 

I did mine in a two step method. Spread a small amount of glue/alcohol to the sloping sides and than added ballast and a little more glue, gave a pretty neat edges to the ballast. next did the inside of the rails, brushing it smooth before adding wet water and than glue. You use the wet water to soak the ballast a bit so it doesn't float and allows the glue to soak in.

Magic


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I should add that when I do the edges of the the roadbed that I spread almost pure white glue on the edges with small paint brush and try to keep it on only the roadbed and not the base. I than let the glue dry and than sweep all the loose ballast off before any more glue is applied. Than do the inside of the rails. 

Magic


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

great work...alot of railway in such a small space.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking great. :smilie_daumenpos:

I am wondering why you chose to make this crossing the creek (see red arrow) instead of adding another bridge?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Magic said:


> I should add that when I do the edges of the the roadbed that I spread almost pure white glue on the edges with small paint brush and try to keep it on only the roadbed and not the base. I than let the glue dry and than sweep all the loose ballast off before any more glue is applied. Than do the inside of the rails.
> 
> Magic


What do you use to apply the ballast? Do you just sprinkle it on and spread it with a brush? Or is there some other technique that you use?


----------



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

big ed said:


> Looking great. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I am wondering why you chose to make this crossing the creek (see red arrow) instead of adding another bridge?



Thanks for the comments guys, thanks for the tips Magic!!

Big ed, I did that as a last resort. Originally I wanted it to be a bridge like the others, but when I did that there was no way to have any kind of functional staging space which held more than 1-2 cars each. Since I couldn't find any bridges which would fit a two turnouts in succession there I decided just to have it as a "land bridge" and eventually I will scratch build some stone entrances on either side for the water to run through. 

In hindsight I probably could have scratch built a wooden truss bridge or something but it's a relatively tight space and this was easier  Im not sure if there are actually any underground water tunnels like that but what can you do haha.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> What do you use to apply the ballast? Do you just sprinkle it on and spread it with a brush? Or is there some other technique that you use?


For between the rails I just sprinkle it on with a tablespoon and smooth with a brush. 

For the edges just sprinkle it on and let dry and than vacuum up the excess. Gives a pretty clean angle for the ballast. 

Magic


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Brandon, if there weren't any underground water tunnels before there is now. 

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, after I posted I saw that. I didn't see that until after I posted. 
It was too late to change and I had to log off to hit the sack and get up early.

They are called culverts, not water tunnels.
First picture here I thought it was a bridge, but it is labeled a culvert.
Old CNJ RR culvert in NJ. ( CNJ Central Jersey Railroad......a historic RR):thumbsup:








This is another CNJ culvert, this is a river underneath. The added the dirt to raise the track elevation, the track is up on top.









Maybe you could fashion something like these?
Or like you said you could make one out of timber.

Nice looking layout.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah! Wonderful images thank you for sharing. I knew there was a name for it, I am still new to the hobby and railroading so my knowledge bank is still growing. That second image is exactly what I had in mind for either side of my culvert. Perhaps I could make two out of styrene?


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the look so far! Really is amazing not only what one can do with a small layout but the diversity in those ideas.


----------



## Commander_47 (Dec 12, 2014)

As a newbie to the hobby, I'm truly impressed. This is awesome and I have gleaned a lot of tips I plan to steal. 

Thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## Brandon_5 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks very much! If there are any questions feel free to ask me! Also if I can give one bit of advice, if could do it over I would not do a 4x8 and do a corner layout instead against a wall.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Brandon: looks pretty good so far for a first effort. Keep it up.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm anxious to see what you do with that turntable. I have the same one. I saw an article showcasing a way to lower it into the foam and model it more like a traditional bridge type.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

Great scenicing, very detailed


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Loving that yard! I pondered a three spur yard myself, but ultimately went two. Glad to see you've made it work!

-J.


----------

